# Am I framecel?



## SadBanana (Mar 30, 2019)

I have only been lifting for 10 weeks. 179cm 73kg, Bulking 0.75kg/week.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 30, 2019)

Yeah tbh


----------



## SadBanana (Mar 30, 2019)

Over


dogtown said:


> Yeah tbh


Anything I can do to look less subhuman?


----------



## buflek (Mar 30, 2019)

looks average to me. just bulk up and ur fine


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 30, 2019)

no, your frame is average

absolute width is mostly irrelevant, what u want is good shoulders:waist ratio and yours is average


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 30, 2019)

So, are you going to tell us whether you're a liberal feminist or not? I don't think you are because you used the term "subhuman", but you still might be getting over your sjw phase.


----------



## jefferson (Mar 30, 2019)

looks average imo


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Mar 30, 2019)

VICE employee/10


----------



## SadBanana (Mar 30, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> So, are you going to tell us whether you're a liberal feminist or not? I don't think you are because you used the term "subhuman", but you still might be getting over your sjw phase.


Bro I just wanna looksmax and slay.
Idc about politics. I only have FB account, never been on Tumblr Twitter or other bullshit.
I have an Italian friend who slays and I just copy his style.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 30, 2019)

SadBanana said:


> Bro I just wanna looksmax and slay.
> Idc about politics. I only have FB account, never been on Tumblr Twitter or other bullshit.
> I have an Italian friend who slays and I just copy his style.
> If it is you on your profile picture then I guess I know why are you such a pain in the ass, I would be annoying too If I looked that bad.


@itsOVER
@SadBanana just questions, dude. Calm down.


----------



## NickGurr (Mar 30, 2019)

Being a framelet is literally anything but a death sentence. If your shoulders are at least equal to your hips, you will be able to easily hide it the more muscles you gain. Just inject tren and in a few months you will be a bear

Height should be more of a concern


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 30, 2019)

Just train and comeback in 6months and ull be good


----------



## disillusioned (Mar 30, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Yeah tbh



OP is framecel but not as badly as me. His face makes him look like a douche to be honest.


----------



## SadBanana (Mar 30, 2019)

48 cm bideltoid. 33 cm hip width


NickGurr said:


> Being a framelet is literally anything but a death sentence. If your shoulders are at least equal to your hips, you will be able to easily hide it the more muscles you gain. Just inject tren and in a few months you will be a bear
> 
> Height should be more of a concern


----------



## JellyBelly (Mar 30, 2019)

SadBanana said:


> Bro I just wanna looksmax and slay.
> Idc about politics. I only have FB account, never been on Tumblr Twitter or other bullshit.
> I have an Italian friend who slays and I just copy his style.



Dig your bro’s fashion sense.


----------



## Coping (Mar 30, 2019)

Average frame


----------



## fobos (Mar 30, 2019)

Lose the glasses asap


----------

